# what it takes to move to italy



## missrosevine

I have lived in Italy before threw the US Navy but would now like to live there on my own.I am not in the navy but was stationed there with someone who was.I am a painter,photographer.I have done many other types of work but those are what I wish to excel in.Italy being an amazing place to paint and photograph,aswell as one of my favorite places I have ever lived as well been to.I have been all over North America and a good bit of Western Europe.The coulture is one of the most amazing aswell as the people.I can find housing and travel on my own but I am not sure as to how I get the permission to live there longer then 90 days.I do not need anyone to tell me the right reasons to move there or its not like a vacation I have expirenced it and fell in love with the country.any info on laws or papers that are required to move there would be great.Or even if there is anyway to rent a place but leave the country every 90 days and get my passport stamped until i can maintain living permission for longer then 90 days.Thanks


----------



## csainz

*Moving to Italy*



missrosevine said:


> I have lived in Italy before threw the US Navy but would now like to live there on my own.I am not in the navy but was stationed there with someone who was.I am a painter,photographer.I have done many other types of work but those are what I wish to excel in.Italy being an amazing place to paint and photograph,aswell as one of my favorite places I have ever lived as well been to.I have been all over North America and a good bit of Western Europe.The coulture is one of the most amazing aswell as the people.I can find housing and travel on my own but I am not sure as to how I get the permission to live there longer then 90 days.I do not need anyone to tell me the right reasons to move there or its not like a vacation I have expirenced it and fell in love with the country.any info on laws or papers that are required to move there would be great.Or even if there is anyway to rent a place but leave the country every 90 days and get my passport stamped until i can maintain living permission for longer then 90 days.Thanks


Hello,
I am also planning to move to Italy. I want to try and make it official this year. If you do not have an EU passport, you will need a visa for 6 months min and longer. If you are going over and planning on retiring there, I believe you have to have a certain amount in your bank account and also need a visa for that type of living there. They don't make it easy but you can check with the Italian Consulates for all the paperwork, etc. needed to stay over 90 days. I don't know how well it works to live there for about 90 days and then leave and then come back for another 90 days. I haven't looked into that but that might be an option.

At any rate, good luck and I agree that Italy is a wonderful place not only in beauty but in the people and lifestyle. At least that is what I have experienced in the smaller towns!

Kind Regards,
Charlotte


----------



## Bevdeforges

Your first step for moving to Italy should be to consult the website of the Italian consulate (in your case, Boston, I believe, though they seem to have forgotten about Connecticut in their listing of states they cover). Consolato Generale d'Italia a Boston

This has all the basics and even has a link to the site with the visa application.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

